# [Howto] Localisation gentoo 2004 en francais maj 20/12

## Prodigy44

Localisation d'une Gentoo 2004 en français

MAJ 20/12/2004

Sommaire

I- Installation de la gentoo

II- Configuration du noyau

III- Configuration de samba

IV- Francisation de votre système

V- Installation de KDE en français

VI- Installation de mozilla 1.7.5 en français

VII- Installation de mozilla Firefox 1.0 en français

VIII- Installation de mozilla thunderbird 1.0 en français

IX- Installation d'OpenOffice Ximian binaire en français

X- Installation d'OpenOffice en français

XI- Configuration de xorg

XII- Divers logiciels

XIII- A faire

Introduction :

Ce guide vous permet de mettre votre gentoo en français, tout d'abord au niveau des variables d'environnement puis la résolution de certains bugs et enfin l'installation de logiciels particuliers en français.

Bien sûr ce guide n'est pas finalisé, libre à vous d'ajouter des modifications.

Cette documentation est bien entendu disponible sous la licence FDL.

Enfin, n'oubliez pas que les documentations officielles de Gentoo existent aussi en français : le manuel  Gentoo et les autres docs.

Changelog

20/12 Remise au gout du jour (firefox , mozilla, thunderbird )

20/12 Chagement avec le baselayout

01/12 Changement de la keymap

24/05 Ajout de l'installation de thunderbird en français (merci a scout)

08/05 Modification de la rubrique installation avec ajout de la configuration de l'heure

06/05 Ajout de la rubrique installation de ooo-ximian-bin en francais (par TGL)

06/05 Ajout de la rubrique installation de KDE en francais

05/05 Ajout de la rubrique installation

05/05 Ajout de la partie installation de firefox en francais

13/01 Ajout de la rubrique configuration de Xfree

13/01 Ajout du dictionnaire pour la console

13/01 Vérification de vos paramètres de localisation

13/01 Ajout rubrique changelog :p 

I- Installation.

Lorsque vous lancez le livecd de gentoo 2004.3, le clavier par défaut est en américain (QWERTY)  pour le mettre en francais, deux solutions s'offrent à vous, lors du démarrage de l'ordinateur lorsque que le livecd vous demande de choisir sur quoi démarrer entrez gentoo dokeymap puis choissisez fr ou alors une fois que le livecd est chargé saisissez :

```
loadkeys fr
```

Pour régler l'heure à l'heure française.

Configuration des paramètres du fuseau horraire :

```
ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Paris /etc/localtime
```

II- Configuration du noyau.

Lorsque vous configurez votre noyau (branche 2.4 et 2.6), dans le menu File systems puis Native Language Support , pour obtenir les caractères européens dans les partitions windows (FAT32/NTFS) ou certains Cdrom mettez la valeur  iso8859-15 dans la rubrique Default NLS Option, puis mettez en modules les choix suivants :

```
<M> Codepage 437 (United States, Canada)

<M> Codepage 850 (Europe)

<M> NLS ISO 8859-1 (Latin 1; Western European Languages)

<M> NLS ISO 8859-15 (Latin 9; Western European Languages with Euro)

<M> NLS UTF8
```

III- Configuration de samba.

Si vous désirez accéder à un partage windows ou simplement partager vos données à un ordinateur windows, dans la configuration de samba, généralement le fichier /etc/samba/smb.conf vous devriez ajouter les lignes suivantes :

Pour la version 3.0.9 de samba :

```
dos charset = 850

unix charset = ISO8859-15
```

Pour la version 2.2.28 de samba :

```
client code page = 850

character set = ISO8859-15
```

Ce qui vous permettra par exemple d'avoir des fichiers accentués.

IV- Francisation de votre système.

On configure toutes les variables d'environnement, pour cela on créer un fichier 02locales comme suit :

```
touch /etc/env.d/02locales
```

Puis on l'édite et on y ajoute :

```
LANG="fr_FR@euro"

   LANGUAGE="fr_FR@euro"

   LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"
```

On enregistre et on quittte nano (CTRL + X , puis Y puis Entrée)

Note : vous pouvez vérifier les paramètres de localisation avec la commande locale qui vous retourne :

```
LANG=fr_FR@euro

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR@euro"

LC_TIME="fr_FR@euro"

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR@euro"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR@euro"

LC_NAME="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL=fr_FR@euro
```

Enfin on configure le clavier pour la langue française :

```
nano -w /etc/conf.d/keymaps

   KEYMAP="fr-latin1"
```

Le fr-latin0 n'est plus valable.

Vous pourrez trouver plus d'information concernant les keymaps à l'adresse suivante : 

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/html_single/Francophones-HOWTO.html

Toujours dans ce même fichier on indique que la console doit gérer la langue française et les accents européens :

```
CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"

   CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"
```

Voilà votre système est maintenant en français.

Vous pouvez également mettre en français les pages d'aide, man pages : 

```
emerge manpages-fr
```

Vous pouvez installer les dictionnaires pour la console :

```
emerge aspell-fr
```

V- Installation de KDE en français.

Pour Installer KDE en français installer tout simplement :

```
LINGUAS="fr" emerge kde-i18n
```

VI- Installation de Mozilla en français.

Tout d'abord vous installer mozilla à l'aide de la commande emerge mozilla.

Une fois que mozilla est installé, lancez le, allez sur le site frenchmozilla.org pour y télécharger la traduction

( http://frenchmozilla.sourceforge.net/FTP/1.7.3/mozilla-l10n-fr-FR-1.7.3.xpi )

Une fois la traduction téléchargée, il va s'installer tout seul, puis vous n'aurez plus qu'à mettre mozilla en français :

Menu

```
 Editions > Préférences Puis Apparence > Langues/Contenu 
```

et la vous mettez :

	Dans Langues installées :

```
 Français (FR)
```

	Dans Contenus spécifiques installés : 

```
Région FR
```

Votre navigateur est maintenant en Français.

VII- Installation de Mozilla Firefox 1.0 en français.

Installer mozilla firefox soit à partir des sources :

```
emerge mozilla-firefox
```

Soit en binaire :

```
emerge mozilla-firefox-bin
```

Ensuite avec le compte root vous téléchargez la traduction le pack de traduction a l'adresse suivante : 

ftp://ftp.eu.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-0.11-l10n/linux-xpi/fr-FR.xpi

et l'installer, ensuite vous fermez toutes les fenêtres ouvertes avec firefox. En utilisateur normal, vous rouvrez firefox, dans la barre d'adresse vous saisissez about:config, puis à l'option general.useragent.locale vous mettez fr-FR.

VIII- Installation de mozilla thunderbird 1.0 en français

Installer simplement le client mail thunderbird, pour la version source :

```
emerge mozilla-thunderbird
```

Pour la version binaire :

```
emerge mozilla-thunderbird-bin
```

Vous trouverez le fichier pour mettre thunderbird en français à l'adresse suivante :

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/frenchmozilla/thunderbird-1.0-langpack-fr-FR.xpi?download

Vous trouverez également les dictionnaires français pour la correction orthographique à cette adresse : 

http://www.mozcafe.com/spellchecker/fr_fr.xpi

Attention a bien ouvrir ces extensions avec thunderbird (menu Tools -> Options -> Extenstions -> Install new extensions) et non pas firefox.

Et enfin en root vous faites un :

```
thunderbird -contentLocale FR -UILocale fr-FR
```

Pour la correction d'orthographe, la langue se séléctionne dans la boite de vérification d'orthographe.

(Un grand merci a scout pour ce tuto)

IX- Installation d'OpenOffice 1.3.6 Ximian en français.

Vous pouvez installer simplement OpenOffice.Org voici la démarche à suivre :

```
LANG=FREN emerge openoffice-ximian
```

si ca ne marche pas éditez manuellement le fichier /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice-ximian/openoffice-ximian-1.3.6.ebuild et rajouter la variable LANGUAGE=FREN juste avant OO_VER=1.1.3 .

X- Installation d'OpenOffice en français.

Les ebuilds de gentoo ne fonctionnent pas correctement, lorsque vous leur spécifier la langue (LANGUAGE= 33 emerge openoffice -bin  ou -ximian ) pour les installer les ebuilds ne fonctionnent pas. Il faut pour cela modifier l'ebuild, remplacer la langue par défaut (ENUS) par le français (FREN) comme suit :

```
nano /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice/openoffice-1.1.3.ebuild
```

A la ligne set_languages  changer la fin par :

```
* )

   LANGNO=33; LANGNAME=FREN; LFULLNAME="French"

   ;;

```

puis après vous lancez l'installation d'openoffice simplement,

```
emerge openoffice-1.1.3.ebuild
```

Ensuite si vous voulez installer le correcteur orthographique et le dictionnaire des synonymes, il vous faudra télécharger le fichier suivant :

http://ftp.services.openoffice.org/pub/OpenOffice.org/contrib/dictionaries/dicooo/DicOOo.sxw

Une fois téléchargé vous l'ouvrez, Openoffice vous ouvre une boîte de dialogue   pour vous prévenir que vous aller ouvrir un macro, répondez exécuter. Cliquez sur Français. Et sur le bouton Lancer DicOOo. Veuillez suivre la démarche proposée par le guide d'installation. Une fois l'installation finie, activer la correction orthographique dans le menu Outils puis Options... Enfin aller à la section Paramètres linguistiques puis Langues ; choisissez alors Français > France, et veillez bien à activer également l'option Langue par défaut dans les documents, Occidental Français (France).

Voilà OpenOffice.org est maintenant installé et configuré en français.

XI- Configuration de xorg.

Configuration du clavier  pour xorg :

Editez le fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf, 

```
nano  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

Et à la section keyboard configurez votre clavier

en français comme suit :

```
Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

```

Par exemple :

```
 Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard1"

    Driver "kbd"

    Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

    Option "XkbCompat" ""

    Option "XkbOptions" ""

EndSection
```

XII- Divers logiciels

Pour xchat, vous devez utiliser le type de caractère ISO-8859-15 plutot que UTF8 voici la marche a suivre, lancez X-chat :

```
Dans le menu X-chat > Liste des serveurs...

Dans Jeu de caractères ISO-8859-15 (Western Europe)
```

Ainsi vous aurez votre "charset" en ISO-8859-15 automatiquement.Attention ces changements n'affecteront que la connexion au serveur, il faut refaire la manipulation à chaque fois pour chaque serveur.

XIII- A faire.

-Voir pour que les fichiers sous gedit s'enregistrent automatiquement en charset ISO-8859-15 et non UTF

-Configurer KDE en francais à partir de la console (par exemple, j'installe gnome et je veux juste K3B, mais comment on fait pour le mettre en français ?)

-Mettre à jour les traductions des manpages (qui date de mars 2003) et traduire les manpages spécifiques a gentoo ( http://prodigy44.dyndns.org/wikini/ )

-Finir le projet initd qui doit traduire l'init de la gentoo ( http://prodigy44.dyndns.org/wikini/wakka.php?wiki=InitFrBdd )

Note:

Bash dans sa version 3.0 corrige le bug des accents.

Il semblerait que le bug avec le point du pavé numérique qui était reconnu comme une virgule ait été corrigé lors d'une mise à jour de GTK.

Toutes modifications sont les bienvenuesLast edited by Prodigy44 on Mon Dec 20, 2004 3:07 pm; edited 23 times in total

----------

## rk187

Tres interessant, j'ai pu completer ma config. etonnant ce bug sous bash, mais ton fix marche c'est connu ou tu as trouvé ça toi-meme ?

sinon pour gtk, peut etre qu'en modifiant un fichier source quelquepart, on pourrai corriger le probleme de la virgule ? mais quel fichier....

----------

## dyurne

 *Prodigy44 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> III- Francisation de votre système.
> 
> On configure toutes les variables d'environnement, pour cela on créer un fichier 02locales comme suit :
> ...

 

je vais peut être dire une connerie ( ça c'est pas grave j'ai l'habitude  :Wink:  ) mais dans la doc le nom du fichier c'est /etc/env.d/02locale ( sans S ). je sais pas si ça change quelque chose.

EDIT: il serait pas mal de compléter ce howto avec ce topic sur l'histoire de la virgule à la place du point dans le pavé numérique : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=87919

----------

## Prodigy44

Le bug ouai, il fait suite a cette page la :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=651238#651238

Pour le bug du clavier ouai j'ai vu ça, mais j'ai pas eu le temps d'essayer sur ma conf, c'est pour ça que j'ai mis à détailler ...

----------

## Leander256

Juste pour dire que dans la version 1.1.0-r2 d'openoffice (marqué stable chez moi), le problème avec les langues semble être réglé:

```
LANGUAGE=33 emerge -v openoffice

...

 * Configuring OpenOffice.org with language support for French...

...

```

----------

## tecknojunky

Localisation d'une Gentoo 2004 en canadien-français

Maintenant disponible d'ici

----------

## sebbb

Très très bien tous ça, merci beaucoup :)

C'est vrai qu'un stick serrai pas mal du tout...

----------

## mickey08

premiere question bete de l'année :

c'est quoi un stick ?

----------

## sebbb

Ce sont les messages qui restent en haut dans la liste des messages.

Post-it: [IMPORTANT POUR TOUS] Lisibilité du forum

...par exemple.

----------

## zdra

C'est noramal que ché moi j'ai jsute demandé à GDM de mettre en francais et que depuis tout est en francais sans avoir touché un seul fichier de configuration ?? Sauf pour OpenOffice (pour lequel il y a déjà eu un poste) et Mozilla (que je viens de surprendre en anglais... je l'utilisais jamais).

----------

## mickey08

 *sebbb wrote:*   

> Ce sont les messages qui restent en haut dans la liste des messages.
> 
> Post-it: [IMPORTANT POUR TOUS] Lisibilité du forum
> 
> ...par exemple.

 

merci pour la précision  :Smile: 

----------

## BlakDrago

Il est evident que d'avoir sa gentoo en francais c'est vachement sympa, mais on a vu des comportements étranges des commandes selon la langue du systéme (commande faisant/ne faisant pas ce que l'on voulait d'elle dans des scripts). De plus il y a des bugs gcc dû au changement de langue.

Il faut donc faire attention à ce que l'on fait.

Cela dit, tout dépend de ce que l'on veut faire avec sa machine

----------

## tecknojunky

 *zdra wrote:*   

> C'est noramal que ché moi j'ai jsute demandé à GDM de mettre en francais et que depuis tout est en francais sans avoir touché un seul fichier de configuration ?? Sauf pour OpenOffice (pour lequel il y a déjà eu un poste) et Mozilla (que je viens de surprendre en anglais... je l'utilisais jamais).

 La "language" de gdm ne fait, en fait, qu'ajuster la variable LANG.  Si tu change de démarreur (kdm, xdm ou Quingy), plus de français.  Aussi, même avec gdm, si tu "su -" dans une console, elle sera en anglais.  Pareil pour les consoles virtuelles sur les ttys.

----------

## _SkeLeToN_

Tres bon guide !! J'ai une question par contre... J'utilise le language fr_CA et aussi anglais ....  je travail a 90% du temps en avec les locale anglais mais j'ai besoin du   francais une fois de temps en temps...  est-ce possible de changer "on the fly" d'un a l'autre  ???

----------

## dju`

pour la , en . du pavé numérique sous gtk2, j'utilise:

```
xmodmap -e "keycode 91 = period"

```

dans mon .xinitrc.

----------

## jon

très bien fait, et j'ai encore des soucis avec gtk directement en relation avec la localisation (enfin je crois). 

Par exemple, GnuCash se lance bien, tout est normal, et quand je clique sur l'import de fichier j'ai les fenêtres qui s'ouvrent mais rien n'y est écrit, comme je ne veux pas faire n'importe quoi je clique sur annuler, de retour dans l'interface de gnucash j'ai perdu les menus, apparemment, ceux avec des accents (les boutons sont bien présents mais le texte a disparu). Par contre si je fais un unset des variables LANG LANGUAGE et LC_ALL, j'ai l'interface en anglais et je n'ai aucun problème d'affichage (même après un import).

je me souviens avoir déjà eu le problème avec xmms, je l'ai recompilé avec USE="-nls" pour l'avoir en anglais et une interface visible.

à mon avis c'est un problème de fontes... j'ai viré le fichier .gtkrc comme dit dans un autre post, mais pas de changement.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution ?

----------

## Passe-Poil

Pour ce qui est du problème de carrés au lieu des accents, c'est d'après moi à cause d'un font TrueType qui ne contient pas les glyphs pour les accents. Ça fait la même chose dans Winblows avec certains fonts...

Autre question : est-ce possible de changer la langue de OOo sans avoir à tout recompiler ???

----------

## jon

Je n'ai pas des carrés à la place des lettres avec accents, c'est la ligne entière qui n'est plus affichée, j'ai recompilé xmms avec nls, et voici une capture ça sera plus explicite :

http://webenic.enic.fr/~jsemczyk/capture/menu_gtk.png

vous comprenez que c'est un peu génant, encore les droles de carrés, on a le reste du texte...

----------

## _Vinz_

Salut,

Merci pour ce post utile. Juste pour info : j'ai fait comme indiqué et impossible d'avoir la page de codes latin0. Par contre, avec la page latin1, tout est impeccable (je vais quand même vérifier pour le signe euro en console pure [il est ok sous les term X])

Vinz

----------

## Thom N2h

latin9 pour avoir le signe euro  :Wink: 

----------

## Hadri

Bon, déjà, merci pour toutes ces infos.

Je poste pour savoir s'il éxiste un moyen d'avoir un apercu de toute les polices situées dans /usr/share/consolefonts/ ou alors un moyen de prendre en compte les changement immédiatement apres la modification.

Je n'arrive pas a ecrire en majuscule en pressant la touche MAJ. je suis obligé d'utiliser CAPSLOCK... et encore, ca ne marche pas pour le point et autre ponctuation... d'ailleur, vous avez peut etre remarqué, je n'ai pas pu mettre de point d'interrogation dans mon post... pluto frustrant  :Smile: . je remarque a l'instant que les caractères utilisant Alt Gr ne fonctionnes pas non plus, vous avez une idée d'où ça vient (point d'interrogation)

[edit]

Bon en fait ça venait de Xfree, l'option regionnale, maintenant je peux faire sque je veux OUAIIIIIIIII !/.:!;!:;,!:;§/.§/;!:.§/!:;^]@}[|`}][@^|]#@^{|\]@#{^\]~¹^\¹]@{\^ MOUAHAHAHAHAA

Oui, j'etais frustré....

[/edit]

Merci.

----------

## piecq

coucou!

j essaye desesperement de metre openoffice-ximian en francais avec votre méthode, mais je ne comprend pas bien ou il faut que je mette la fameuse ligne LANGNO etcetc!! qqun pourais me metre un avant apres?  :Smile:  merci beaucoup a vous tous

----------

## yoyo

Je te conseille la lecture de ce thread (surtout le deuxième post).

A noter que la modification qui est faite sur l'ebuild sera effacée au prochain "emerge sync" (mais bon, tu ne devrais pas avoir à recompiler OOo-ximian tout les 2 jours ...).

----------

## Passe-Poil

 *tecknojunky wrote:*   

> houuuu!  Merci beaucoup.   Surtout pour le dictionnaire de OOo.  Bon, après test, il est encore pire que celui de MS Word, mais c'est mieux que rien.  J'aimerais bien un équivalent à Antidote sur Linux... p't'être bien qu'un jour...
> 
> 

 

Je vais essayer d'installer ma version avec Wine, ça devrait bien marcher.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour compéter légèrement les possibilitées, il y a aussi "emerge aspell-fr" pour le dictionnaire console.
> 
> Pour les achalants de Québecois chialeux comme moi:
> ...

 

T'as parfaitement raison : 863 c'est la page de code qu'il faut prendre au Québec.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Finalement, il y a des dictionnaires fr_CA pour OpenOffice, mais ils sont très incomplets (pas de mot "courriel" par exemple).
> 
> S'il y a d'autre particularitées pour notre société distincte, faites-le moi savoir... sti!

 

Utilise le dictionnaire français alors... sinon prend ton mal en patience et entre les mots à la main !!!

----------

## Corto

Question stupide mais c'est quoi la différence entre fr-latin1 et fr-latin0 ?

----------

## Corto

Bizarrement j'ai essayé les diverses méthodes et openoffice refuse de se compiler...  :Confused: 

----------

## piecq

grace a ce post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=140373&highlight=openoffice j ai bien réussis a compilier openoffice-ximian, mais il est en anglais!  :Very Happy:  zouteu!  :Smile:  j y suis presque!  :Wink:  je me demande du coup si openoffice-ximian existe en francais!  :Smile: 

----------

## Corto

Tiens je vais essayé avec oo-ximian pour voir  :Smile: 

----------

## MsK`

Ben je trouve pas qu'il y est une grande différence entre ooo et ooo-ximian moi. Il prend même pas en compte mon thème gtk :/

Par contre il est en francais, alors qu'ooo était resté en anglais même avec la modif ( y'avait bien marqué ooo configuring gngn french 'fin bon )

[edit]

Bon d'accord l'anti-aliasing arrache tout  :Smile: 

----------

## piecq

avoir kde en francais:

```

LINGUAS="fr" emerge kde-i18n
```

----------

## DonHora

Salut,

je tourne depuis longtemps en mode console et j'utilise la keymap fr-latin9 que je trouve super.

Depuis que j'utilise une interface graphique (X11->GDM->Gnome) je voulais la même keymap. Elle permet d'accéder directement à des caractères comme ÇÉÈ et j'en passe. De plus le point du pavé numérique est un vrai point et non pas une virgule.

Voici ma config :

XFree86 4.3.3

GDM

Gnome 2.4

Clavier : Logitech iTouch Cordless Pro

Pour commencer je configure mon /etc/X11/XF86Config correctement (du moins je pensais) en suivant la doc de XFree86. Le problème c'est que la keymap fr-latin9 n'était pas prise en compte. En fait, c'est à cause du script d'initialisation de GDM qui se trouve ici : /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default qui réinitialise une variable de configuration de XFree86.

Je vais détailler la procédure à suivre pour configurer correctement le clavier sous X pour qu'il fonctionne avec fr-latin9, même avec GDM. Je pense qu'elle pourrait être ajoutée en complément au chapitre III du tuto (après une reformulation et une remise en page bien sûr).

Nous allons commencer par bien configurer temporairement le clavier. Une fois la bonne config trouvée nous pourrons ensuite l'intégrer dans XF86Config afin qu'elle soit activée à chaque lancement de X.

L'utilitaire de configuration s'appelle setxkbmap.

Sous X, lancer un terminal.

Taper 

```
less /etc/X11/xkb/rules/xfree86.lst
```

Dans le fichier, on voit la première section 

```
! model
```

Il s'agît du modèle de votre clavier, il suffit de rechercher la bonne description dans la colonne de droite et de retenir l'identifiant correspondant dans la colonne de gauche. La plupart du temps on choisit pc105.

On descend un peu dans le fichier et on trouve la section 

```
! layout
```

On choisit fr-latin9 comme layout.

Pour l'instant ça suffit.

On sort de less et on tape 

```
setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout fr-latin9
```

. On teste si cela a fonctionné en tapant Alt Gr + a qui devrait afficher un â. Si ça fonctionne alors c'est presque gagné. Nous avons le modèle de clavier, sa disposition, il ne nous manque plus que les bons symboles.

Pour les obtenir il faut taper 

```
setxkbmap -v | grep ^symbols
```

.

Maintenant, il suffit de configurer son XF86Config en y intégrant quelque chose dans le genre (en adaptant bien sûr à vos propres résultats) dans la section "InputDevice" :

```
Option      "XkbModel" "logicdp"

Option      "XkbLayout" "fr-latin9"

Option      "XkbSymbols" "pc/pc(pc105)+pc/fr-latin9+inet(logicdp)"
```

Normalement au redémarrage du serveur X et de GDM, vous devriez avoir un clavier qui fonctionne en fr-latin9.

J'espère que ça pourra aider.Last edited by DonHora on Wed Mar 31, 2004 6:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## werfu

Certains ont de l'expérience ak UTF8?

----------

## ercete

 *Quote:*   

> On sort de less et on tape
> 
> ```
> setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout fr-latin1
> ```
> ...

 

Heu.. je penses que c'est plutôt

```
setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout fr-latin9
```

----------

## DonHora

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> Heu.. je penses que c'est plutôt
> 
> ```
> setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout fr-latin9
> ```
> ...

 Tout à fait exact, je viens d'éditer.

Avant d'écrire ce message j'avais bien testé et la méthode fonctionnait. Le problème c'est qu'hier le clavier est repassé en en_US+fr pendant un moment. Pour résoudre ça définitivement j'ai rajouté un "setxkbmap -layout fr-latin9" dans les applications à lancer au démarrage de Gnome. J'aurais préféré que la config dans XF86Config soit toujours active et prise correctement en compte mais apparement j'ai dû rater quelque chose (à priori toujours dans le script Init de gdm).

----------

## TGL

Pour les utilisateur de Gnome 2.6, le choix de la map latin9 (et de diverses variantes concernant l'exploitation des touches windows, ce genre de trucs) peut maintenant se faire dans le module d'options du clavier. C'est en gros une interface pour faire des "setxkbmap", et ça restore son dernier choix à chaque login. C'est assez pratique, ça permet à différents utilisateurs d'avoir chacun leur clavier à leur goût, sans éditer aucun fichier de conf.

----------

## DonHora

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Pour les utilisateur de Gnome 2.6, le choix de la map latin9 (et de diverses variantes concernant l'exploitation des touches windows, ce genre de trucs) peut maintenant se faire dans le module d'options du clavier. C'est en gros une interface pour faire des "setxkbmap", et ça restore son dernier choix à chaque login.

 Ça c'est super !

La 2.6 vient de sortir il y a un peu plus d'une heure mais j'ai pas encore eu le temps de lire les release notes en entier donc je savais pas. J'ai surtout bloqué sur le support vfs partie réseau avec navigation Samba améliorée.

Journée intéressante que ce Jeudi 01 avril : Gnome 2.6 sorti et l'après-midi je vais essayer d'aller à la Demi Journée des logiciels libres en entreprise à l'INSA Lyon  :Smile:  Que du bonheur (de geek bien sûr).

----------

## yoyo

[OFF] *DonHora wrote:*   

> Journée intéressante que ce Jeudi 01 avril : Gnome 2.6 sorti et l'après-midi je vais essayer d'aller à la Demi Journée des logiciels libres en entreprise à l'INSA Lyon  Que du bonheur (de geek bien sûr).

 

Un Insalien ici !!!

Je croyais qu'ils étaient tous sous red-hat ...   :Razz: 

Je suis moi-même à l'INSA de Lyon (mais pas en IF).

Pour ceux que ça intéressent (et qui sont dans le coin   :Wink:  ) : Demi Journée des logiciels libres en entreprise.

[/OFF]

----------

## TGL

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Un Insalien ici !!!

 

[off mode="ma vie"]

Deux même ! Enfin, de Rennes par contre, puis j'y suis plus vraiment vu que j'ai fini, mais un peu quand même vu que j'y file qlqs cours de scheme pour les jeunots.

[/off]

----------

## Corto

 *TGL wrote:*   

> pour les jeunots.

 

Alors ça fait quoi d'être vieux ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## TGL

 *Corto wrote:*   

> Alors ça fait quoi d'être vieux ? 

 

Je te dirais ça dans quelques dizaines d'année.  :Wink: 

Bon, rien à voir, mais si vous voulez franciser le paquet openoffice-ximian-bin (un ooo-ximian précompilé pour x86, entré il y a peu dans portage), ça se passe ici :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=156814

----------

## zdra

euh... juste un détail... pour belgifier sa gentoo... on fait la meme chose en remplacant les fr_FR@euro et fr_BE@euro ???

----------

## DonHora

 *zdra wrote:*   

> euh... juste un détail... pour belgifier sa gentoo... on fait la meme chose en remplacant les fr_FR@euro et fr_BE@euro ???

 

À priori oui. Les locales sont dans '/usr/share/i18n/locales/' et chez moi la fr_BE@euro existe.

----------

## zdra

 *piecq wrote:*   

> avoir kde en francais:
> 
> ```
> 
> LINGUAS="fr" emerge kde-i18n
> ...

 

MERCI !!!!! 

encore un peu et je posais la question sans voire que la réponse était déjà donnée... je pense qu'un ajout au howto s'impose :

VII-Francisation de KDE

pour cela il faut emerger un package supplémentaire de kde en précisant quelle langue on veut emerger.

```

LINGUAS="fr" emerge kde-i18n

```

Bon allé je me lancer dans la francisation de openoffice maintenant !

----------

## zdra

Qqn sait pourquoi l'ebuild d'openoffice marche pas pour le francais ? je vois pas l'erreur, tout est prévu dans l'ebuild pour pouvoir l'installer le francais ! pourtant quand je fais "LANGUAGE=33 emerge openoffice" il me dis que la langue n'existe pas... je comprends pas pourquoi !!!!

pcq la solution proposée dans le tuto n'est pas un vrai débug de l'ebuild, c'est simplement dire que si il connait pas la langue ben alors on le fait le francais...

----------

## DonHora

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Qqn sait pourquoi l'ebuild d'openoffice marche pas pour le francais ? je vois pas l'erreur, tout est prévu dans l'ebuild pour pouvoir l'installer le francais ! pourtant quand je fais "LANGUAGE=33 emerge openoffice" il me dis que la langue n'existe pas... je comprends pas pourquoi !!!!

 J'ai eu le même problème. Ça venait du fait qu'on utilise sandbox. Pour être plus clair, tu as un environnement pour l'utilisateur root et un environnement pour l'utilisateur portage. Quand tu mets LANGUAGE="33", ça fixe la variable d'environnement temporairement pour root, mais pas pour portage. La solution que j'ai trouvé (qui est dégueulasse mais qui fonctionne), est d'éditer le fichier /etc/profile.env, lui rajouter la ligne

```
export LANGUAGE='33'
```

ensuite emerger ce que je veux puis appeler env-update pour effacer la modif dans /etc/profile.env et revenir à la normale.

Si quelqu'un a une meilleure solution je suis évidement preneur   :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

Pourtant la variable LANGUAGE m'a l'air bien définie pour l'utilisateur portage...

```

zdra@gentoo:~$ su

Password:

root@gentoo:/home/zdra$ su portage

root@gentoo:/home/zdra$ echo $LANGUAGE

fr_BE@euro

```

Fin ça m'a l'air quand meme bizzzzzar, qd je me log en utilisateur portage il me met toujours "root@" et :

```
root@gentoo:/home/zdra$ su portage

root@gentoo:/home/zdra$ id

uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groupes=0(root),1(bin),2(daemon),3(sys),4(adm),6(disk),10(wheel),11(floppy),20(dialout),26(tape),27(video)

```

bref ça reste mistérieux tout ça ![/code]

----------

## yoyo

 *DonHora wrote:*   

> Si quelqu'un a une meilleure solution je suis évidement preneur  

 

Cette solution n'est pas forcément meilleure mais elle est plus simple.

Il suffit d'éditer l'ebuild d'openoffice (/usr/portage/app-office/openoffice/openoffice-*.ebuild) et de rajouter "fr_FR@euro" (ou ce qui est renvoyé par "echo $LANGUAGE") à la ligne : 

```
 33 | FREN ) LANGNO=33; LANGNAME=FREN; LFULLNAME=French
```

, ce qui donne : 

```
 33 | fr_FR@euro | FREN ) LANGNO=33; LANGNAME=FREN; LFULLNAME=French
```

Ensuite, un simple "emerge openoffice" installera la version francisée. Ainsi, on ne touche pas aux variables d'environnement, ce qui me paraît plus propre (et évite les risques d'oublis de réinitalisation de ces variables).

À noter que ce tips n'est pas de moi (mais d'une autre personne de ce forum dont j'ai oublié le nick), qu'il fonctionne très bien et surtout que la modification de l'ebuild est effacée au premier "emerge sync".

----------

## DonHora

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> root@gentoo:/home/zdra$ su portage
> 
> ...

 Normal, il ne faut pas utiliser su pour ça. Il te faut installer app-shells/sandboxshell et lancer sandboxshell. Là tu obtiens un shell qui, si je ne me trompe pas, a l'environnement de l'utisateur portage. *Quote:*   

> Cette solution n'est pas forcément meilleure mais elle est plus simple.
> 
> Il suffit d'éditer l'ebuild d'openoffice (/usr/portage/app-office/openoffice/openoffice-*.ebuild) et de rajouter "fr_FR@euro" 

 Pas con ça  :Wink: 

----------

## yanos

Je n'arrive pas à faire activer le dictionnaire francais dans OOo. Dans tools-options-languges settings-languges, j'ai:

locale settings = Francais (France)

default language for documents (western) = Francais (France) avec un petit crochet 'abc'.

Il me semble qu'à ce point, ca devrait marcher mais lorsque je tape 'Bonjour' il ne trouve pas le mot dans le dictionnaire (ni aucun autre mot francais). Pourtant, lorsque je part la correction manuellement, il semble que le vérificateur utilise bien le dictionnaire francais. Oui, j'ai redémaré OOo.

Quelqu'un à une idée?

----------

## loyl

Pour ceux qui ne veuillent pas se taper 15heures de compilation pour installer OpenOffice en français, voici une astuce pour avoir la version Ximian localisé.

```
emerge openoffice-ximian-bin
```

Récupérer le fichier  : ftp://ftp.ximian.com/pub/xd-unstable/suse-90-i586/ooo-i18n-1.1.1-0.ximian.8.1.1.53.i586.rpm

utiliser rpm2targz puis décompresser le répertoire /usr/lib/ooo-1.1 dans le répertoire /opt/Ximian-OpenOffice/

Voila openoffice-ximian en français sans compilation et sans problème.

Je n'ai pas testé avec la version standart.

----------

## TGL

loyl, ta méthode est assez crade en fait:

 - d'une part il existe un paquet openoffice-ximian-bin qui fera exactement ça (à partir du rpm suse aussi) mais proprement, donc il n'y a aucune raison de faire à la main

 - d'autre part tu auras certes des menus en français mais pas de dictionnaires pour la correction, ni d'aide. Regarde là pour rajouter ça à l'ebuild: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=156814

----------

## _benj_

merci, ça fonctionne bien  :Smile: 

----------

## Corto

Pour la différence entre latin1 et latin9 j'ai trouvé... c'est dans le HOW-TO francophone...  :Very Happy: 

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/html_single/Francophones-HOWTO.html

----------

## zdra

 *Quote:*   

> -Configurer KDE en francais à partir de la console (par exemple, j'installe gnome et je veux juste K3B, mais comment on fait pour le mettre en français ?) 

 

Oui en effet ce serait bien de le savoir ! Pour l'instant j'ai mi kde en francais sans probleme avec ce qui est dit des les postes (pk c'est tj pas dans le howto ?) mais certaines applications restent en anglais (kdevelop principalement...). Ca me dérange pas, mais si qqn pouvais expliquer comment faire ça peut profiter a tous  :Very Happy: 

merci.

----------

## zdra

Petite remarque pour xchat : Ca ne change que pour le serveur selectionné ! il faut regler le charset pour chaque serveur je crois... Fin moi j'ai "system default" partout automatiquement et ça va tres bien  :Smile: 

----------

## NanoTek

Bonjour,

J'ai un probléme avec ma localisation sous Gnome 2.6, en effet j'ai bien procédé comme il est indiqué dans le post mais certaines choses ne sont pas en francais comme le menu actions ou bien les options du gnome-panel. De plus dans gdm j'obtiens à la place de Systéme qqch du genre SystA~^Me.

Qq'un aurait une idée pour résoudre ces problémes ?

Merci d'avance.

----------

## zdra

normalement pour gnome il suffi de mettre la langue francaise dans gdm. Pour moi ça suffi.

----------

## Corto

 *NanoTek wrote:*   

> De plus dans gdm j'obtiens à la place de Systéme qqch du genre SystA~^Me.

 

Ce genre de bug ressemble plus à un pb de table de caractère mal traduite (genre UTF-8 mal supporté) quà un pb de tradution. J'ai un écran de GDM qui fait la même... pas les autres...

----------

## Prodigy44

Ouai bon pour gdm je l'avais vu, mais j'ai pas chercher a voir ce qui marchait pas, vu que j'utilise plus gdm (cf recherche dans le forum xuser) mais xuser qui est plus rapide quand on a un seul utilisateur sur la machine...

----------

## wiflye81

Existe-t-il un langpack fr pour la 0.9.3 car je n'en ai pas trouvé, en fait pour les versions 0.9.x apparament il n'y en a pas.

Est-t-il possible de créer ses propres langpack ?

----------

## dfgweb

 *Corto wrote:*   

>  *NanoTek wrote:*   De plus dans gdm j'obtiens à la place de Systéme qqch du genre SystA~^Me. 
> 
> Ce genre de bug ressemble plus à un pb de table de caractère mal traduite (genre UTF-8 mal supporté) quà un pb de tradution. J'ai un écran de GDM qui fait la même... pas les autres...

 

Pour ce problème, il faut modifier le fichier suivant : /usr/share/gdm/themes/gentoo-cow/gentoo-cow.xml

Ouvrer le fichier en mode utf-8 (avec emacs, C-x RET c utf-8-unix RET puis C-x f gentoo-conf.xml), et modifier ligne 140.

----------

## mr_daemon

Dites, j'veux pas paraitre anal le moindrement mais admettons que chuis pas Français... comment j'adapterais le guide pour Canadien-Français? Mettons?

(Si il y a des québécois qui on la chance de lire ca vite vite aussi dailleurs, ca peut profiter à plus d'un)  :Wink: 

----------

## jpwalker

 *Corto wrote:*   

> Pour la différence entre latin1 et latin9 j'ai trouvé... c'est dans le HOW-TO francophone... 
> 
> http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/html_single/Francophones-HOWTO.html

 

@mr_deamon : ceci devrai t'aider   :Wink: 

----------

## Boris Kavod

Bonjour,

Juste pour indiquer que le XPI de localisation français pour Mozilla 1.7.3 est disponible à l'adresse suivante : http://frenchmozilla.sourceforge.net/FTP/1.7/mozilla-l10n-fr-FR-1.7.xpi (pas super facile à trouver, donc si ça peut aider quelqu'un...  :Wink: )

----------

## loyl

Y a-t-il une méthode pour avoir la nouvelle version d'OpenOffice 1.1.3 en français ?

----------

## shmal

Comme ça, ça marche toujours :

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *DonHora wrote:*   Si quelqu'un a une meilleure solution je suis évidement preneur   
> 
> Cette solution n'est pas forcément meilleure mais elle est plus simple.
> 
> Il suffit d'éditer l'ebuild d'openoffice (/usr/portage/app-office/openoffice/openoffice-*.ebuild) et de rajouter "fr_FR@euro" (ou ce qui est renvoyé par "echo $LANGUAGE") à la ligne : 
> ...

 

----------

## Panard

J'ai bidouillï¿½l'ebuild de openoffice-bin pour qu'il supporte le LINGUAS. Pour l'instant je n'ai mis que le francais, mais je pense qu'on peut rajouter pas mal de langues comme ca.

Il faut donc avoir le LINGUAS mis dans le /etc/make.conf ( ce que je conseille ) ou emerger avec

```
$ LINGUAS="fr" emerge openoffice-bin
```

L'ebuild est ici : http://dev.inzenet.org/~panard/patches/gentoo-overlay/app-office/openoffice-bin/

Il faut l'installer dans un overlay ( pour eviter qu'il soit virÃ© au prochain emerge sync ) et faire le digest :

```
$ ebuild .../openoffice-bin-<version>.ebuild digest
```

avec le LINGUAS devant si il n'est pas dans le make.conf.

Cela devrait tï¿½ï¿½harger le fichier d'installation en francais ( OOo_1.1.3_LinuxIntel_install_fr.tar.gz ). Si ce n'est pas le cas, vï¿½ifiez votre LINGUAS, quelque chose du genre :

```
$ emerge info | grep linguas_fr
```

devrait retourner votre ligne de USE.

----------

## whity

Pour openoffice, suffit d'éditer le fichier /etc/env.d/02local et d'y mettre LANGUAGE="FREN" , ensuite, un bête emerge openoffice fera l'affaire.

Par contre, si quelqu'un a la soluce pour k3b en français, je suis preneur. J'ai bien un LINGUAS="fr", tout mon kde est en français à l'exception près de k3b, qui se met désespérément en anglais (alors que l'ebuild a l'air prévu pour supporter le français  :Sad:  (version 0.11.17) ). C'est un peu énervant  :Smile: .

edit : je poste trop vite, enfin, voila la solution pour k3b en français, ça pourra sûrement servir à d'autres : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=240245&highlight=k3bi18n

edit 2 : il faut bien sûr faire un env-update avant de lancer "emerge openoffice", histoire que la modification soit prise en compte  :Smile: .

whity

----------

## kernelsensei

ATTENTION :

Le keymap fr-latin0 n'a plus l'air d'exister !!!

```
$ ll /usr/share/keymaps/i386/azerty/

total 36K

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  892 oct 26 09:14 azerty.map.gz

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  905 oct 26 09:14 be-latin1.map.gz

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  885 oct 26 09:14 fr-latin1.map.gz

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 5,6K oct 26 09:14 fr-latin9.map.gz

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  847 oct 26 09:14 fr.map.gz

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  966 oct 26 09:14 fr-pc.map.gz

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1,8K oct 26 09:14 wangbe2.map.gz

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  353 oct 26 09:14 wangbe.map.gz

```

Donc a modifier dans le HOWTO !

----------

## Prodigy44

Howto edité

Merci pour les infos 

Dès que j'aurai un moment (sans doute pendant les vacances), je réactualise tout ca Firefox 1.0, ooo-ximian 1.3.6

----------

## ratur

J'aurais voulu savoir ... est-ce qu'il y a moyen d'emerger gaim en français ?

----------

## kernelsensei

ben en fait, la langue n'est pas geree application par application (enfin si, tu peux !), mais le mieux c'est de mettre tout ton systeme en Fr en suivant ce HOWTO !

----------

## marvin rouge

Un truc qu'il faudrait peut être rajouter, ou signaler: pour les utilisateurs de gdm, il faut choisir la langue locale du système, et pas "francais", sinon on se retrouve avec des problèmes d'accents dans certaines applications (xmms, ou eterm ...)

voir par exemple ce topic : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=261030 (il y en a eu d'autres avant)

----------

## Gentree

 *mr_daemon wrote:*   

> Dites, j'veux pas paraitre anal le moindrement mais...

 

c'est douleureux ce melange de francais et anglais_merloc chez-vous, n'est pas?

LOL  :Cool: 

----------

## siDeb_31

 *Corto wrote:*   

> Question stupide mais c'est quoi la différence entre fr-latin1 et fr-latin0 ?

 

le "fr-latin0" a était remplacé par le "fr-latin9" et la différence je crois que c'est le symbole ¤ enfin j'en suis pas sur c'est à confirmer.

----------

## maxtoo

Avec la dernière version baselayout 1.11.7-r2 (Filesystem baselayout and init scripts), la variable KEYMAP n'est plus dans le fichier /etc/rc.conf... il faut la mettre dans /etc/conf.d/keymaps et aussi toutes les variables concernantes les paramétres du clavier.

----------

## Gavos

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir la signification de ces variables d'environnement :

```
LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LANGUAGE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"
```

Je ne vois pas trop la différence entre LANG et LANGUAGE, et je ne sais pas du tout à quoi sert LC_ALL... En fait j'aimerais recompiler quelques packages en anglais (genre gcc et bash, les messages en français j'arrive pas à m'y faire !), et je voudrais savoir quelle variable d'environnement influe sur quoi.

----------

## Gentree

que je sache LANGUAGE est erronné. Il n'est pas inclu dans le retour de "locale" .

Si tu donnnes un valeur à LC_ALL il est attribué aux autre variable du locale.

Il n'y pas besoin de recompiler "en englais" toutes les langues de i18n sont dispo déjà. C'est au moment de l'affichage que le locale determine la langue utilisé.

(KDE complique le jeu un peu mais en gros c'est comme ça qui fonctionne Linux.)

HTH  :Cool: 

----------

## sinarf

bonjour,

J'ai découvert il y a quelques jour que mplayer utilise la meme variable d'environement que kde donc ajouter :  LINGUAS="fr" au fichier make.conf. 

ou en une ligne 

```
LINGUAS="fr" emerge mplayer -va
```

Je ne suis pas sur que tout soit bien traduit, il me semble avoir aperçu au moins un intitulé en allemand.  :Confused: 

Bonne année  :Very Happy: 

<OFF, c'est juste mon avis  :Wink: >

Ceci dit c'est pas mal d'avoir les menu en français (quoique quand on est habitué à l'anglais) mais par contre je pense que c'est une connerie sans nom d'avoir traduit les messages d'erreurs que l'on obtiens lors d'une compilation : cela a tendance à rendre maitre google silencieux. 

</OFF, si vous vouliez discuter de cela faudra qu'on ouvre un autre  topic  :Mr. Green:  >

----------

## tecknojunky

 *sinarf wrote:*   

> J'ai découvert il y a quelques jour que mplayer utilise la meme variable d'environement que kde donc ajouter :  LINGUAS="fr" au fichier make.conf. 
> 
> ou en une ligne 
> 
> ```
> ...

 Interressant.  Je vais y jeter un coup d'oeil.

 *sinarf wrote:*   

> Bonne année 

 Pareilelment

 *sinarf wrote:*   

> <OFF, c'est juste mon avis >
> 
> Ceci dit c'est pas mal d'avoir les menu en français (quoique quand on est habitué à l'anglais) mais par contre je pense que c'est une connerie sans nom d'avoir traduit les messages d'erreurs que l'on obtiens lors d'une compilation : cela a tendance à rendre maitre google silencieux. 
> 
> </OFF, si vous vouliez discuter de cela faudra qu'on ouvre un autre  topic  >

 Moi je fais ça pour ma maman qui comprend rien quand c'est pas en français.  C'est vrai que quand elle a des messages d'erreur, plutôt que de faire appel à maître Google, elle fait appel à maître Fiston (qui lui se débrouille, par amour maternel).  :Laughing: 

----------

## jack_mort

Yop,

Tout d'abord : bonne année  :Very Happy: 

Bon alors ensuite, les choses qui fachent  :Embarassed:  J'ai un petit problème avec strftime... Je m'explique : dans mon panel (pypanel) et dans xclock, je n'arrive pas à afficher les noms des jours/mois en français, alors qu'en théorie strftime est censé tenir compte de la locale courante  :Crying or Very sad: 

Quelqu'un a une idée d'où ça pourrait venir ?

----------

## Saigneur

 *Prodigy44 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> II- Configuration du noyau.
> 
> Lorsque vous configurez votre noyau (branche 2.4 et 2.6), dans le menu File systems puis Native Language Support , pour obtenir les caractères européens dans les partitions windows (FAT32/NTFS) ou certains Cdrom mettez la valeur  iso8859-15 dans la rubrique Default NLS Option, puis mettez en modules les choix suivants :
> ...

 

Salut !

On ne peut plus configurer celà en tant que module dans les gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9...

----------

## kernelsensei

ah ?

```
<M>   Codepage 437 (United States, Canada)

<M>   Codepage 850 (Europe)

<M>   NLS ISO 8859-1  (Latin 1; Western European Languages)

...

```

et c'est bien les sources 2.6.9-gentoo ....

----------

## Saigneur

Euh j'ai peur d'avoir dit une bêtise en effet..........

La honte sur moi  :Embarassed: 

----------

## zdra

Pour la localisation de firefox-1.0, je remarques qu'on peut installer le .xpi en tant qu'utilisateur normal et ça marche tres bien... Je l'avais fais en root et la traduction n'était valable que pour root et pas les autres.... Je sais pas comment faire une traduction au niveau du systeme.

----------

## hiboo

Je confirme aussi, pas besoin d'être root et les modifs sont locales à l'utilisateur.

----------

## Saigneur

Hello !

J'ai des warnings lors de la compilation de Apache-2.0.52-r1

```
perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

        LANGUAGE = (unset),

        LC_ALL = (unset),

        LC_CTYPE = "C",

        LANG = "fr_FR@euro "

    are supported and installed on your system.

perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
```

Avec 

```
LANG="fr_FR@euro"

   LANGUAGE="fr_FR@euro"

   LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

```

 dans mon 02locales

Bizarre non ?

----------

## zdra

Si tu fais "locale" en console il t'affiche bien toute une liste avec des fr_FR partout ?

Sinon j'ai une question:

Si on est gentillement sous gnome en francais, avec gcc (glibc) en francais également, comment faire:

 - lancer juste une fois un ptit nautilus dans une autre langue sans devoir se délogguer et changer la lange de tt le gnome ? je supposes que c faisable simplement avec qqch du style "LOCALE="en" nautilus" non ?

 - Meme chose pour GCC, comment avoir les messages en anglais lorsqu'on veut ? parce que je veux pas cracher sur la traduction FR mais c'est parfois incompréhensible (le pointeur «THIS» traduit en «CET» j'ai mis 2jours à comprendre l'erreur !!!)

Merci !

----------

## Saigneur

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Si tu fais "locale" en console il t'affiche bien toute une liste avec des fr_FR partout ?

 

Affirmatoire.

A noter que ce message ne m'empêche pas de continuer la compilation hein. Ca warne et ça continue. Mais bon, j'ai trouvé ça bizarre.

```

www root # locale

LANG=fr_FR@euro

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR@euro"

LC_TIME="fr_FR@euro"

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR@euro"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR@euro"

LC_NAME="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL=fr_FR@euro

```

----------

## antoine

Bonjour,

J'ai emerge openoffice-1.1.4 et il semblerait que ce soit la variable LINGUAS qui soit utilisée.

Avec 

```
 emerge openoffice
```

j'ai obtenu ceci à la compilation

```
 *  Please note that this package now uses the LINGUAS environment

 *  variable to provide localization. The old LANGUAGE=ENUS|PORT...

 *  system does NOT work anymore.

 *

 * Installing OpenOffice.org for French environment.

```

Merci pour ce post très instructif   :Very Happy: 

----------

## zdra

c'est une bonne nouvelle ça pour openoffice !! T'as essayé et ça marche sans autre manipulation ?? Sinon je viens d'éditer les ebuild d'openoffice et openoffice-bin, apparement ce changement n'est pas fait pour le bin. Dommage  :Sad: 

----------

## antoine

 *zdra wrote:*   

> c'est une bonne nouvelle ça pour openoffice !! T'as essayé et ça marche sans autre manipulation ?? Sinon je viens d'éditer les ebuild d'openoffice et openoffice-bin, apparement ce changement n'est pas fait pour le bin. Dommage 

 

Oui affirmatif ça marche   :Smile: 

Bon, c'est un peu plus long que d'installer les binaires (260 minutes) mais au moins c'est en français   :Wink: 

----------

## foulmetal

```
root# thunderbird -contentLocale FR -UILocale fr-FR
```

Pourquoi lancer thunderbird en tant que root ? En tant qu'utilisateur normal ça fonctionne aussi, je n'en vois donc pas l'intérêt. Par contre, l'ennui est que je suis toujours obliger de lancer thunderbird avec les paramètres de prise en compte de la locale FR, c'est moyen   :Confused: . Y a t-il  moyen que la locale soit prise en compte une fois pour toute ?

----------

## kernelsensei

certainement dans les fichiers de config !!

car avec firefox, ya moyen de le modifier via about:config, je pense qu'en fouillant un peu dans les fichiers de conf ca devrait passer !

pour firefox un grep locale me donne ca :

```
prefs.js:user_pref("general.useragent.locale", "fr-FR");
```

peut etre qu'il y a une similitude pout thunderbird !

----------

## foulmetal

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> certainement dans les fichiers de config !!
> 
> car avec firefox, ya moyen de le modifier via about:config, je pense qu'en fouillant un peu dans les fichiers de conf ca devrait passer !
> 
> pour firefox un grep locale me donne ca :
> ...

 

Bien vu ! J'ai installé une extension pour avoir un équivalent du about:config de firefox pour thunderbird[1] , je change la valeur du paramètre comme il se doit et hop ! (en modifiant le fichier prefs.js du dossier .thunderbird, ça ne fonctionne pas).

Merci beaucoup kernel_sensei  :Smile: 

[1] http://extensions.geckozone.org/AboutConfig/

----------

## manu.acl

La manip pour firefox ne fonctionne pas chez moi, tout reste en anglais.

J'ai pensé tout dabord que c'était moi qui faisait ça mal mais en voyant ce post j'ai bien compris que c'est mon firefox qui ne veut pas collaborer !

quelqu'un rencontre-t-il le même problème que moi ou suis-je un cas isolé ?   :Confused: 

----------

## TGL

À propos de la variable LINGUAS et de la francisation de openoffice, j'ai fait un blabla là qui méritait peut-être d'être ici :

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Tiens, je viens de jetter un oeil à l'ebuild d'openoffice-ximian, et je vois qu'il y a une bidouille crade de prévue pour la localisation de l'aide : 
> 
> ```
>    # unpack help files if present
> 
> ...

 

Bon, j'ai vérifié depuis et ça marche très bien.

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Et enfin, un petit retour sur la fameuse variable LINGUAS : oui, elle mérite d'être déclarée dans make.conf, parcequ'elle a effet sur pas mal de packages en fait. Il y a bien sûr kde-i18n ou OOo, où c'est l'ebuild qui la prend en compte, mais il y a aussi des packages sources qui en standard vont l'interpréter. Y'en a pas mal qui par exemple n'installe leur fichiers d'aide que pour les langues de $LINGUAS quand elle est déclarée. Par contre, pour éviter les mauvaises surprises, je suggère d'avoir un peu plus que "fr" dedans. Certains packages s'attendent par exemple plutôt à fr_FR, ou bien encore n'ont comme aide francisée qu'un truc embryonnaire mais ne vont pas installer l'aide anglaise plus complète si elle n'est pas dans $LINGUAS. Bref, il me parait plus sûr d'utiliser un truc du style : 
> 
> ```
> LINGUAS="fr_FR fr en_US en"
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## zdra

"elle mérite d'être déclarée dans make.conf"  --> ça veut dire que maintenant si je la met dedans ça va marcher ? ou ça veut dire que ça mériterais que les developpeurs gentoo ajoutent ça dans le fichier make.conf ??

----------

## TGL

Ça veut (enfin ça voudrait) dire que tu peux actuellement la mettre dans make.conf, et que ça marchera très bien. Tout ce qui est déclaré dans make.conf se retrouve dans l'environnement utilisé pour exécuter les ebuilds (éventuellement sous une forme modifiée pour certaines variables standard de portage, comme USE, mais inchangé sinon). C'est donc valable aussi pour d'autres variables d'environnement spécifiques à certains ebuilds, comme LIRC_OPTS pour app-misc/lirc par exemple.

----------

## zdra

Et bien alors je cours mettre ça dans tout les make.conf que je trouves !!! combient de fois je me suis pas retrouvé le lendemain matin d'un grosse update que j'avais lancé pour la nuit avec kde-i18n qui me demande de mettre mon linguas... et hop une nuit de compilation pour rien...

Merci !!!

----------

## esmax666

enfaite moi j ai tt en francais maintenant jsute la console comment je dois faire ? y a une simple commande enfaite c le noyau qu'il faut modifié ? 

merci !

----------

## TGL

 *esmax666 wrote:*   

> enfaite moi j ai tt en francais maintenant jsute la console comment je dois faire ? y a une simple commande enfaite c le noyau qu'il faut modifié ? 

 

Il semble que certains de tes messages sur ce forum ne sont pas en français non plus. Un petit effort s'il-te-plait, ça donnera plus envie de t'aider.

----------

## esmax666

J'ai donc tout mon systeme Kde en francais avec le symbole €, mais il me reste encore la console en anglais et je me demandais quel etait la commande pour que la console soit elle aussi en francais

merci

----------

## TGL

 *esmax666 wrote:*   

> J'ai donc tout mon systeme Kde en francais avec le symbole , mais il me reste encore la console en anglais et je me demandais quel etait la commande pour que la console soit elle aussi en francais

  Merci pour la traduction.

Bon alors, commençons par le début : quand tu es en console, qu'est-ce que te répond la commande "locale" ?

----------

## esmax666

voilaa la petite reponse 

```

bash-2.05b$ locale

LANG=

LC_CTYPE="POSIX"

LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"

LC_TIME="POSIX"

LC_COLLATE="POSIX"

LC_MONETARY="POSIX"

LC_MESSAGES="POSIX"

LC_PAPER="POSIX"

LC_NAME="POSIX"

LC_ADDRESS="POSIX"

LC_TELEPHONE="POSIX"

LC_MEASUREMENT="POSIX"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="POSIX"

LC_ALL=

bash-2.05b$

```

----------

## TGL

Alors dans ces cas là, c'est probablement le début de la phase IV du HOWTO (le premier post de ce thread) qu'il te faut. Fais toi un fichier /etc/env.d/02locales, avec dedans : 

```
LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LANGUAGE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"
```

 Ensuite, un petit "env-update", puis tu te déloggues et reloggues, et ça devrait aller déjà beaucoup mieux.

----------

## esmax666

ben enfaite c'est ce que j'ai fais mais j'ai quand meme le dialogue en francais  encore ... :-/

mais pourtant ...

```

bash-2.05b# locale

LANG=fr_FR@euro

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR@euro"

LC_TIME="fr_FR@euro"

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR@euro"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR@euro"

LC_NAME="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL=fr_FR@euro

bash-2.05b#

```

----------

## TGL

Qu'est-ce qui est encore en anglais ? Tout ou certaines choses seulement ? Par exemple, si tu fais "ls --version", il te répond plutôt : 

```
ls (coreutils) 5.2.1

Écrit par Richard Stallman et David MacKenzie.

...
```

 ou bien plutôt :

```
ls (coreutils) 5.2.1

Written by Richard Stallman and David MacKenzie.

...
```

 ?

----------

## esmax666

a oui c'est vrai tu as raison, anfaite moi je regardais par rapport a

```

bash-2.05b# fzzzzzzzzz

bash: fzzzzzzzzz: command not found

bash-2.05b#         
```

----------

## TGL

Arf. :Laughing: 

Et bah c'est pareil chez moi tiens, et j'avais jamais remarqué. Faut croire qu'il y a des petits trous dans la traduction de Bash. Enfin pour être sûr quand même que ton Bash est bien au top du mieux disponible, essaye ce message là, qui lui est traduit : 

```
% cd fzzzzz

-bash: cd: fzzzzz: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type
```

----------

## esmax666

oui c'est bon enfaite donc la traduction ne se fait pas partout, merci bien de ton aide 

```

bash: cd: fzzzzzzzz: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

bash-2.05b#    
```

On pourra faire une mise a jour plus tarp pour enlever c'est petit oubli ? il y a une commande ? emerge -- sync?

merci

----------

## TGL

Hmmm... en fait, au vu des sources, on dirait bien que Bash n'est tout simplement pas du tout internationalisé.  Tout est prévu, les chaines sont marquées pour gettext et y'a même les .po anglais, mais aucune autre langue n'est disponible.  Les messages du genre "Aucun fichier ou répertoire..." ne proviennent pas d'une internationalisation de Bash, mais de celle de la glibc, ce qui explique que certains messages y soient mais d'autres non.

----------

## Trevoke

Tiens donc, voila un truc auquel on peut s'atteler lol  :Smile: 

----------

## Topper_H

Salut à tous,

Je suis un newbie qui a fait le grand saut vers Linux en installant Gentoo sur mon portable Compaq X1000.

Après quelques galères et pas mal de persévérance (mais beaucuop de fierté aussi) je rencontre désormais quelques petits désagréments concernant la localisation FR :

Voilà je n'arrive pas à afficher les accents dans une fenetre de terminal : Ils s'affichent lorsque je tape au clavier mais pas en retour d'affichage, remplacés par des carrés  :Sad:  .

J'ai balancé des fr_FR@euro un peu partout comme le préconisent de nombreux tutos, bidouillé le rc.conf etc... Sans succès.

Un détail qui a son importance : Le charset par défaut de ma fenetre terminal m'annonce "Locale courante (UTF- :Cool: ", si je le force en ISO-8859-15 tout fonctionne impec, mais je n'arrive pas à le faire accepter par défaut ! 

Bref où dois-je bidouiller pour passer mon terminal en ISO 8859-15 par défaut ?

Merci de m'aider

----------

## zdra

Dans les terminaux TTY (accessible par ctr-alt-F1) ? ou un terminal X : konsole, gnome-terminal ??

Pour gnome-terminal j'avais ce probleme et la solution était quand tu te log de mettre la langue "system default" et pas francais. Car gnome a configuré UTF8 par défaut pour la langue francaise, tandis que si tu utilise system default se sera du francais car t'as configuré ton systeme en francais mais en iso-8859-15 alors !

Voilà, UTF8 est le future, mais je crais que ce soit pas encore le présent  :Sad: 

----------

## Topper_H

Alors là bravo !

Il m'a effectivement fallu passer en "system default" dans le login pour avoir ma config ISO-8859-15 dans gnome-terminal  :Wink: 

Je crois que je n'aurais jamais trouvé seul bien que j'y ai passé pas mal de temps dessus  :Confused: 

Merci et à bientôt pour de nouvelles questions de newbie !

----------

## zdra

Je ne l'ai pas trouvé tout seul non plus... C'est vrai qu'il faudrait éditer le howto pour mettre cet astuce. D'ailleur faudrait aussi mettre l'astuce du LINGUAS dans le make.conf  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Hmmm... en fait, au vu des sources, on dirait bien que Bash n'est tout simplement pas du tout internationalisé.  Tout est prévu, les chaines sont marquées pour gettext et y'a même les .po anglais, mais aucune autre langue n'est disponible.  Les messages du genre "Aucun fichier ou répertoire..." ne proviennent pas d'une internationalisation de Bash, mais de celle de la glibc, ce qui explique que certains messages y soient mais d'autres non.

 

Puis-je te rappeler ce que tu as écrit le 17/11/2003 dans ce post ?

 *TGL wrote:*   

> /me trouve que ce bug est très amusant, et que le workaround en est bien digne. 
> 
> /me ne veut pas savoir d'où ça vennait, et ne veut pas que ce soit corrigé pour de vrai.
> 
> /me pense que c'est bien trop beau comme ça, et qu'il y a des mystères qu'il faut savoir préserver.
> ...

 

'videment, si on refuse de savoir d'où ça venait ...  :Laughing: 

----------

## TGL

```
argh: ghoti m'a tu?.
```

----------

## manu.acl

 *TGL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> argh: ghoti m'a tu?.
> ```
> ...

 

=> ghoti m'à tuer

----------

## kernelsensei

 *manu.acl wrote:*   

>  *TGL wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> argh: ghoti m'a tu?.
> ```
> ...

 

=> gothi m'a tué

 :Razz: 

----------

## TGL

Mais heu, je me maintiens mon "tu?", faut suivre...

Le truc, c'est que le thread auquel ghoti faisait réference décrivait ce symptôme étrange : 

```
# ls aaaaa

ls: aaaaa: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type 

# cd aaaaa

bash: cd: aaaaa: Aucun fichier ou r?pertoire de ce type
```

 D'où le clin d'il  :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

Une ptite note: Le XPI de firefox à été déplacé làbà: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-aviary1.0-l10n/linux-xpi/fr-FR.xpi

et faut pas faire l'install du xpi en tant que root, ça marche pas ché moi comme ça... mais ça marche tres bien en simple utilisateur  :Smile: 

----------

## marvin rouge

petite note : pour le problème d'accents du thème gentoo-cow de GDM, je viens de me décider à ouvrir un bug (mineur) : #83818

----------

## zdra

Beaucoup de choses ne sont plus à jours ici !

1) Avec le liveCD gentoo 2005.0 il est inutile de faire un dokeymap au boot car il est fait par défaut ! Au démarage quitez le mode silent du bootspash et vous verrez un moment il vous demande le kermap et patiente pendant qq secondes avant de continuer le boot avec QWERTY par défaut...

2) LINGUAS="fr" c'est bien pour emerger kde-i18n mais ça sert à beaucoup plus que ça ! donc mieux vaut simplement dire dans le howto de le mettre directement dans le make.conf.

3) Le XPI de firefox à été déplacé làbà: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/<version>/linux-i686/xpi/<langue>.xpi

et faut pas faire l'install du xpi en tant que root, ça marche pas ché moi comme ça... mais ça marche tres bien en simple utilisateur. Sinon voir ce bug. En fait je crois que le probleme viens d'une limitation de portage. En effet mozilla propose des sources localisées mais portage vérifie le MD5 automatiquement des sources téléchargées, et donc impossible de télécharger les sources qu'on veut car le md5 varie... Cela dit, le .xpi devrait etre appliqué automatiquement. Si qqn a le courage de faire les modifs à l'ebuild postez sur bugzilla  :Wink: 

4) Tout les problemes de openoffice sont corrigé par le point 2, et sont désormais FAUX dans le howto car les ebuild ont changé !

5) je crois que c'est tout.

----------

## zeb_

Je suis nouveau ici (comme utilisateur de Gentoo, pas de Linux) et je voudrais remercier les auteurs du guide.

Je voudrais juste rajouter une petite chose pour la version 2005.0 : on peut utiliser userlocales pour definir les localisations de la glibc, ce qui accelere grandement sa compilation. C'est interessant pour ceux qui partent du stage 1 ou bien recompilent la glibc sur une stage 3. Les localisations se definissent dans /etc/locales.build et on ajoute "sys-libs/glibc userlocales" dans package.use

----------

